#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Singapore Forum >  >  Today in World War Two: Singapore surrenders, 15th February 1942

## ch1ldofthemoon

Today During World War 2: Singapore Surrenders - [February 15, 1942]

The Battle of Singapore was fought in the South-East Asian theatre of the Second World War when the Empire of Japan invaded the Allied stronghold of Singapore. Singapore was the major British military base in South-East Asia and nicknamed the "Gibraltar of the East". The fighting in Singapore lasted from 8--15 February 1942.

It resulted in the fall of Singapore to the Japanese and the largest surrender of British-led military personnel in history." 

Extremely rare Japanese footage.

--- Quick Overview: The Battle of Singapore ---

Date:	 8-15 February 1942
Location:	 Singapore
Result:	 Japanese Victory, the Empire of Japan occupies Singapore

Casualties
Allied Forces: 5,000 killed & wounded - 80,000 captured
Empire of Japan: 1,700 killed - 2,800 wounded

----------


## Bettyboo

Malaysia and Singapore was generally a pretty awful tactical effort on the part of the allies, if me memory serves me correctly.

----------


## Mid

youtube.com

----------


## cdnski12

Not only did Japan carry out sneak attacks on Hawaii, Thailand, Vietnam .... but they also provided Mao Tse Tung with the opportunity to subject China to 40 years of inept Communist Agony. I've never heard a Japanese apologize for this excruciating mauling of Chinese Society. The Allies were overly generous to Japan & Germany. Many more Japanese & German Politicians and Generals should have been executed after WW2 War crime trials. They are 2 of the world's most powerful & richest nations. I doubt very much that either Japan or Nazi Germany would have been so generous to captured Nations.

----------


## Mid

> They are 2 of the world's most powerful & richest nations.


Amazing what can be done when you don't have a military sucking at the public purse  :mid:

----------


## Latindancer

Ha ha....good point.

----------


## geoff

How about the treacherous Sikhs, who were working for us, and turned against us, to work for the Japanese, inflicting severe, and brutal treatment on our boys, aspecially in Changi jail ??...................Treacherous bastards.!!!!/

----------


## ossierob

A few years ago....I forget the circumstances but my travelling mate and myself were allowed into the existing Changi prison to view the alter made by captured Allied soldiers from empty shell cartridges and other war debris along with a lot of ingenuity.  Behind the alter was the museum within prison walls....both very interesting

----------


## Sailing into trouble

> Originally Posted by cdnski12
> 
>  They are 2 of the world's most powerful & richest nations.
> 
> 
> Amazing what can be done when you don't have a military sucking at the public purse


Both learned from their mistake. Thought you could only get world dominance through military means. 

Also both started from scratch. USA was very keen not to allow US europeans to create impoverished nations turning to another extreme. So seeded capitalism very generously.

The fall of Singapore showed the absolute worst of British Imperialism. Great for keeping the natives in tow but totally inadequate to protect itself against the might of a mother imperial empire. A shame to this day. One that Churchill took very hard.

----------


## Sailing into trouble

> How about the treacherous Sikhs, who were working for us, and turned against us, to work for the Japanese, inflicting severe, and brutal treatment on our boys, aspecially in Changi jail ??...................Treacherous bastards.!!!!/


I think "working for us" sums it up. They were fighting against  the British Empire. After the war the New Indian Nation never acknowledged "Indians" who fought for the British. Even to this day they cannot claim pensions. (Not 100% sure of this) 

World was then and still is now totally screwed up with who belongs to whom and which bit of swamp belongs to me and not you. Freedom fighter to one side, Terrorist to the other.

How in gods name do we put The Ukraine and Syria back together?

----------


## Khun004

> Singapore Surrenders - [February 15, 1942]


Fascinating video -- well worth watching.
Thank you, "ch1ldofthemoon" for posting.

The short shot of the Raffles statue is eerie (at 09:33).

- K4
Bangkok

----------

